# 1/15 Smackdown Spoilers



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> * Jerry Lawler, Byron Saxton and Michael Cole are on commentary. Lawler got a big pop.
> 
> * Byron Saxton interviewed Daniel Bryan in the ring.
> 
> ...


wrestlinginc



> *Smackdown SPOILERS 1/15*
> 
> - The new announce team for the Thursday night return show is Michael Cole, Jerry Lawler, and Byron Saxton.
> 
> ...


pwtorch


----------



## NXTisNow (Oct 29, 2014)

paige vs sasha banks in a dark match tonight. Paige won with the PTO.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Damn, wrestlinginc isn't dong them tonight?? Weird.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Damn, wrestlinginc isn't dong them tonight?? Weird.


http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2015/0113/588502/live-spoilers-for-this-week-wwe-smackdown/

:fuckedup

You were saying? :


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Damn, wrestlinginc isn't dong them tonight?? Weird.


Don't worry I thought that too for a minute, it wasn't showing up when I refreshed the page, but it's there now as, you know, kingpin said lol


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Why do you start this thread every time when you don't even have the courtesy to update them as the night goes along?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

They have killed Bryan apparently (not literally) ... comments section on wrestlinginc gets updated quicker than the spoilers. I hope it's false.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> They have killed Bryan apparently (not literally) ... comments section on wrestlinginc gets updated quicker than the spoilers. I hope it's false.


:no :no :no :no :no

You have got to be kidding me.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

KINGPIN said:


> :no :no :no :no :no
> 
> You have got to be kidding me.


I know i'm starting a No movement in my bedroom lol cause this was what someone wrote in the comments section


> Smackdown starts with Bryan vs Kane. Bryan and Kane start off strong but Rollins and JNJ security interfere. Reigns comes to save Bryan but Show comes out and knocks him out. Show punches Bryan, Kane picks him up and tombstones him on the steps, and JNJ hold Bryan down and Rollins curb stomp him on the steel steps. Bryan gets carried out on a stretcher


if that's true it probably just means they are writing him off till the Rumble and then he comes out as one of the big pops, which he would anyway, but moreso this time.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That Bryan story better be some anti Bryan fan fiction.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Also, Stephanie came out afterwards and made fun of his tiny penis.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> That Bryan story better be some anti Bryan fan fiction.


IKR, I read it and screamed in protestation lol I fricking love the guy. I'm just hoping it's some dick troll messing with the comments section for his own jollies.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> That Bryan story better be some anti Bryan fan fiction.


For some reason, I hope it's true in that I think it raises his chances of winning the Rumble. I doubt they'd beat the shit out of Bryan like that JUST to have Reigns win it, but we'll see.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Lmao if Reigns is coming out to save Bryan.

Legit, this is Cena booking 101.

:jordan5:floyd1


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Found this on Twitter, Bryan and Kane definitely opened the show. Take that for what it's worth...


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

The Ultimate Puke said:


> Found this on Twitter, Bryan and Kane definitely opened the show. Take that for what it's worth...


i was just sick a little bit in my mouth ... I genuinely cannot watch them do that to him, even if it is kayfabe and he's absolutely fine in real life. I just can't watch it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lmao holy shit if that's what really happened.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

You forgot to put in, that Roman Reigns followed the stretcher out while the crowd loudly chanted for Roman Reigns, the hero of the story.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Lawler was introduced then Kane v Bryan opened Smackdown, think there was interference and it turned into a 6 man tag with Bryan, Reigns and Ambrose v Authority.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10104174204732285

EDIT: Kane lost via DQ due to interference, Reigns and Ambrose made the save.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

If this is the case, then I can see Seth winning @ the Rumble. 

I guess we're getting Seth v Bryan at Mania and Reigns v Bork. Meh.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chrome said:


> For some reason, I hope it's true in that I think it raises his chances of winning the Rumble. I doubt they'd beat the shit out of Bryan like that JUST to have Reigns win it, but we'll see.


That does seem possible, but I wanted a heroic return for Bryan tonight. So I feel this way about it:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

elo said:


> Lawler was introduced then Kane v Bryan opened Smackdown, think there was interference and it turned into a 6 man tag with Bryan, Reigns and Ambrose v Authority.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10104174204732285


YAY DICK TROLL WAS A DICK TROLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Whilst I'd like to think that if Bryan is written off again he'll appear as a ''surprise'' entrant in the rumble and win it, i do have to question what exactly is going on with Ryback and Ziggler also currently off TV. 

Are WWE really going to try and do the rumble match with no Bryan or Ziggler? 

Are they really contemplating being stubborn again and having Reigns win the rumble and in trying to avoid a situation like last year they are going to keep two of their top babyfaces out of the match :lol 

I would think this would have the fucking opposite effect after last year and the crowd will be chanting for Bryan and Ziggler all night if this is the case. 

They can't be that dumb can they?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

bama4

Thank God. Just a false alarm.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah, that did sound a little excessive. :lol


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Is there a reason for the lack of updates? Show is like 50 minutes in and nothing


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Bryan winning confirmed

Edit: LOLTROLL


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Marrakesh said:


> Is there a reason for the lack of updates? Show is like 50 minutes in and nothing


No, but wrestling inc does not have any up yet either. They rely on fans to send in their spoilers to them from the live events and such.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

> * Jerry Lawler, Byron Saxton and Michael Cole are on commentary. Lawler got a big pop.
> 
> * Byron Saxton interviewed Daniel Bryan in the ring.
> 
> ...


Finally and confirmed, the guy in comments was a fucking dick troll. I am now jonesing for this six man tag as Bryan will add that Rollins dynamic to the Ambrose and Reigns tag. This might be as good as the old six men tag matches we used to get.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Delete post


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Only way Reigns can get a big reaction is by saving Bryan :ti


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

> * Damien Sandow, The Miz and Alicia Fox defeated Naomi and The Usos. *Sandow got a pop almost as big as Bryan*


Watch out Bryan. Sandow's comin' to get ya. :bryan2


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Shalashaska said:


> Only way Reigns can get a big reaction is by saving Bryan :ti


Sounds like it was more of a back up sort of deal cause Bryan retreated on his own two legs, thank fuck. And seemingly it was a face face off cause Ambrose was there too.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Watch out Bryan. Sandow's comin' to get ya. :bryan2


Wow, that's kinda awesome. :lol

Soon they'll start hijacking shows for Sandow.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

If fans last night truly felt that Bryan was "owed" his championship back wouldn't his name have been chanted in the final segment with Brock, Seth and Cena? Last year's contract signing Bryan's name was chanted when he wasn't there. Last night it didn't happen. I think fans don't really sympathize with him as much as they did last year. Why? There are newer guys that the fans are more interested in: Reigns, Ziggler, Ryback.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Look at this lazy ass booking. Here comes endless six man tags :lol I guess Dean will be the third member.

:lmao Sandow getting a pop nearly as big as Bryan?? "We want Sandow!" about to hijack Bryan segments


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Chrome said:


> Wow, that's kinda awesome. :lol
> 
> Soon they'll start hijacking shows for Sandow.


No doubt they need to pull the trigger soon, and best opportunity would be the rumble. Maybe Miz eliminates him, or tries to eliminate Sandow and Sandow eliminates him instead or something. But the rumble is a really good melting pot to start feuds and generate heel and face turns.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

After the Miz/Sandow feuds ends the fans will abandon Sandow.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

The Boy Wonder said:


> If fans last night truly felt that Bryan was "owed" his championship back wouldn't his name have been chanted in the final segment with Brock, Seth and Cena? Last year's contract signing Bryan's name was chanted when he wasn't there. Last night it didn't happen. *I think fans don't really sympathize with him as much as they did last year. Why? There are newer guys that the fans are more interested in: Reigns, Ziggler, Ryback.*


Do you SERIOUSLY believe that? Be honest, because no unbiased person could actually believe that. You personally may be more interested in their plights but the, I'm assuming here, "majority" of fans?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

> * Paul Heyman comes out. Heyman talks about what happened on RAW but Seth Rollins comes out to confront him. Rollins is heated and wants to cash in on Brock Lesnar tonight but he's not here. Heyman cut an awesome promo and the two teased working together after the Royal Rumble.
> 
> * Natalya defeated Nikki Bella in a non-title match.


well this looks fun.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

I want Bryan as far away from Ambrose and Reigns as possible :mj2


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Watch out Bryan. Sandow's comin' to get ya. :bryan2


I would pay so much money to see them in a tag team match for one night. 

Mizdow doing a suicide dive into nothing. :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

That would be some irony though, Bryan segments getting hijacked for Sandow lol

And Dean also came out?? Why didn't that get told in the spoiler??

Psh, not even saving Bryan will get Roman a big reaction. Those promos and Big Show are stronger than cheap pops. Soul draining they are :lol


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Shalashaska said:


> I want Bryan as far away from Ambrose and Reigns as possible :mj2


:lmao word. Do NOT go near those two because apparently Vince adores them.

KEEP MAKING MCMAHON HATE YOU BRYAN!!! IT'S BEST FOR BUSINESS!!


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

THANOS said:


> Do you SERIOUSLY believe that? Be honest, because no unbiased person could actually believe that. You personally may be more interested in their plights but the, I'm assuming here, "majority" of fans?


Think about it for a moment. Since coming back a few weeks ago Bryan has made it clear that he wants his championship back, right? Last night Heyman made it very clear that Brock conquered Taker and Cena. *Why didn't the fans chant "Daniel Bryan?" *

It's not like he wasn't in the building.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

KINGPIN said:


> I would pay so much money to see them in a tag team match for one night.
> 
> Mizdow doing a suicide dive into nothing. :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


Just imagining it is too funny. If Sandow keeps the stunt double thing for tag matches after he splits from Miz, this MUST happen. :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Phaedra said:


> well this looks fun.


Why didn't he just cash in on Monday when Lesnar WAS there? Everyone here was saying Rollins was playing it smart by not cashing in. :jordan


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Sandow needs to split with Miz already. They're just regurgitating the same shit at this point with The Usos. RAW DC should've been the blowoff.*


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Man, Seth's booking is just (Y). They are really making him to be such a big deal. He's still going toe to toe with Heyman and that potential alliance with Heyman is just another step in what I'm sure is going to be a huge run for him.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

> * Bad News Barrett retained over Sin Cara in what was said to be a very fun match.


I like very fun matches. I like BNB not losing his title to Sin Cara. All's looking good on this one.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Think about it for a moment. Since coming back a few weeks ago Bryan has made it clear that he wants his championship back, right? Last night Heyman made it very clear that Brock conquered Taker and Cena. *Why didn't the fans chant "Daniel Bryan?" *
> 
> It's not like he wasn't in the building.


You post more about Bryan than me, THANOS & SHIV combined.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> I like very fun matches. I like BNB not losing his title to Sin Cara. All's looking good on this one.


Would help if he didn't job all the time in non-title matches.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Chrome said:


> Would help if he didn't job all the time in non-title matches.


No man, :vince2 knows what's best. What's the point in having someone as champion if you're not going to job them out in non-title matches all the time?


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Think about it for a moment. Since coming back a few weeks ago Bryan has made it clear that he wants his championship back, right? Last night Heyman made it very clear that Brock conquered Taker and Cena. *Why didn't the fans chant "Daniel Bryan?" *
> 
> It's not like he wasn't in the building.


The crowd was average at best last night.


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

Imagine if Sandow chants legit hijack the Rumble this year? That would be fucking amazing. Sandow vs. Lesnar at WM 31.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> No man, :vince2 knows what's best. What's the point in having someone as champion if you're not going to job them out in non-title matches all the time?


You know you might be right, if Barrett started going on a win-streak he might get over, and we don't want people that we don't handpick to get over now do we? :vince3


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

If Reigns gets the pin over Bryan, I think we'll know where their head is at for the Rumble.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I wonder who's a better hot tag, Daniel or Reigns :hmm:.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Sith Rollins said:


> I wonder who's a better hot tag, Daniel or Reigns :hmm:.


:jordan4


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

One thing's for sure, Big Show ain't getting pinned.

And if he does, no one but Reigns gets that honor.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Babyfaces won. Doesn't say who pinned whom.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Faces won, but it wasn't said who got the pin.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Sounds like a pretty boring Smackdown. Not bad, but like this past RAW it seems like it's just 'meh'.*


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Considering they'll want the visual of the crowd chanting Yes to end the show and the fact that it is DB's first week back as an in ring competitor i'd be astonished if they gave the pin to Reigns. I highly doubt they did.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

nice. Will wait patiently to see this fun


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Another report:



> Daniel Bryan, Roman Reigns, and Dean Ambrose beat Big Show, Kane, and Seth Rollins. Ambrose got a bigger pop than Bryan. There were lots of "Big Show sucks" and "you sold out" chants. Great match!!! Lots of out of the ring action. Triple H crashed the babyface victory party. Triple H announced Daniel Bryan vs. Kane for the Smackdown. Triple H said that if Bryan loses he's out of the Rumble. This concluded the show, as there was not a dark match.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Another report:
> 
> 
> 
> > Daniel Bryan, Roman Reigns, and Dean Ambrose beat Big Show, Kane, and Seth Rollins. *Ambrose got a bigger pop than Bryan.* There were lots of "Big Show sucks" and "you sold out" chants. Great match!!! Lots of out of the ring action. Triple H crashed the babyface victory party. Triple H announced Daniel Bryan vs. Kane for the Smackdown. Triple H said that if Bryan loses he's out of the Rumble. This concluded the show, as there was not a dark match.


Okay, Dean. I see you. bama


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

Will definitely be watching Smackdown this week. Can't wait to see Bryan back in action again.

And holy shit if that pop report is true. How is Ambrose even still over with his shitty booking recently?


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

> Dean Ambrose, Daniel Bryan & Roman Reigns def. Kane, Big Show & Seth Rollins in a 6-man tag team main event match. This one went long and was said to be very good, and everyone got their spots in. The babyfaces sent Smackdown off the air standing tall.


Omg, did they all do a fucking triple pin or something?? :lmao Not one report says who got the pin.

Either way, should be a very fun match. Dean, Bryan and Roman are a great face team to work in the ring.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Dawnbreaker said:


> Will definitely be watching Smackdown this week. Can't wait to see Bryan back in action again.
> 
> And holy shit if that pop report is true.* How is Ambrose even still over with his shitty booking recently?*


"CUZ HE'S UNHINGED, MAGGLE!!!!" :jbl


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

> Ambrose got a bigger pop than Bryan.


No fucking way. :wee-bey

Jobs to a TV, a kendo stick, and a carpet floor and gets a bigger pop than Daniel fuckin' Bryan. That's my Ambrose.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

I think these reports of Sandow and Ambrose getting bigger pops than Bryan have to be grossly exaggerated :lol

No one on the roster has ever even come close to a mild Daniel Bryan pop since Punk left and we are supposed to believe that out of the blue two fairly popular superstars are out popping the most over Wrestler in years on his return to in ring action? 

Doesn't add up. I suppose the reporter doesn't take the chants into account when talking about Pops? lol this could be the only explanation.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Ambrose being the GOD that he is.

Looks like Bryan is going to be one of those SD specific talents, his return is on SD and this match with Kane is going to be on Smackdown next week. Not sure how I feel about that.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Marrakesh said:


> I think these reports of Sandow and Ambrose getting bigger pops than Bryan have to be grossly exaggerated :lol
> 
> No one on the roster has ever even come close to a mild Daniel Bryan pop since Punk left and we are supposed to believe that out of the blue two fairly popular superstars are out popping the most over Wrestler in years on his return to in ring action?
> 
> Doesn't add up. I suppose the reporter doesn't take the chants into account when talking about Pops? lol this could be the only explanation.


Only Ambrose was reported to outpop Bryan. Mizdow only got close and if you've been watching him in the past few months, that's not hard to believe.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Another report:





Chrome said:


> No fucking way. :wee-bey
> 
> Jobs to a TV, a kendo stick, and a carpet floor and gets a bigger pop than Daniel fuckin' Bryan. That's my Ambrose.


:woah We'll have to see with our very own eyes how it translate on tv I think. But if that's accurate:krillin

EDIT: My thought too Marrakesh :lol It's like the reporter was here to see who will outpop Bryan, "let's enter the wrestlers! I'm ready to judge!"


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Now imagine if Ambrose wasn't cut off at the motherfrakking knees by booking...


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Can't wait for Thursday. :mark:

More Rollins/Heyman. :banderas


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Bryan got a huge pop in the beginning. 

Dean was more over than him in the match it seems from that one report. 

One report said all the faces got big pops in the match though.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Ambrose gets material almost as bad as Reigns, and is booked like a jobber in all of his feuds/matches and is still madly over. Pretty amazing talent.

I was surprised when he came out to a pretty big pop on Monday even after those horrendous backstage skits, which he did his best to salvage.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

While it's a nice thought, maybe the reporter is just a big Ambrose mark lol.

It's not surprising that he's still over, though. Everyone knows what a great talent he is aside from those who book the fucking show.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Bryan got a huge pop in the beginning.
> 
> Dean was more over than him in the match it seems from that one report.
> 
> *One report said all the faces got big pops in the match though*.


That's what a guy on twitter told me too. He said it was lot of fun and totally worth it.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Bryan got the pin on Kane according to twitter.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Bryan got the pin on Kane according to twitter.


:clap

As it should be.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Shenroe said:


> That's what a guy on twitter told me too. He said it was lot of fun and totally worth it.


Yeah, no other report has singled Dean's pop out yet except for that one. But hey, if he did, good for that dude. Crowd should have done some "Hoooooooo" chants too :lol


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Bryan got the pin on Kane according to twitter.


Color me surprised.

Kane is such a fucking jobber too, he is so fucking useless. Just let the poor dude go, he is a shell of the shell of the shell of his former self.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Shenroe said:


> :woah We'll have to see with our very own eyes how it translate on tv I think. But if that's accurate:krillin
> 
> EDIT: My thought too Marrakesh :lol It's like the reporter was here to see who will outpop Bryan, "let's enter the wrestlers! I'm ready to judge!"


Won't do much good, it's a taped show so we'll have those fake pops and stuff. I'm sure Reigns will get the biggest "pop" though when we watch.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

KINGPIN said:


> Only Ambrose was reported to outpop Bryan. Mizdow only got close and if you've been watching him in the past few months, that's not hard to believe.


Maybe i have a different definition to the term ''pop'' than some others then. To me it would include the Yes chants and overall audience participation whilst Bryan is making his way to the ring. 

If other people define a pop as just being the initial cheer when the music hits then yea fair enough i could see how someone could ''outpop'' Bryan but I'd think it would be largely irrelevant on that basis.

I will add though that it would be cool to actually see someone like Ambrose getting crazy pops like Bryan but I'm just skeptical it happened on Smackdown.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Coke is my favorite pop.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Now imagine if Ambrose wasn't cut off at the motherfrakking knees by booking...


to be fair fans have shown they will get more behind a guy they think is being unfairly treated be it ziggler, bryan (september 13-january 14), sandow etc than they will talent getting super-strong booking

wwe are starting to become more aware of this too and ambrose's booking reminds me alot of bryans around this time a year ago...


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Won't do much good, it's a taped show so we'll have those fake pops and stuff. *I'm sure Reigns will get the biggest "pop" though when we watch*.


:Jordan He seems pretty over on each SD though 



WynterWarm12 said:


> Yeah, no other report has singled Dean's pop out yet except for that one. But hey, if he did, good for that dude. Crowd should have done some "Hoooooooo" chants too :lol


Another in ring or backstage promo between the 2, where Ambrose tell it again and it might catch, might.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

they really stretched this over 2 hours? 

seems like a great show thou.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Bryan vs Kane next week again? Let me see Cesaro vs Bryan if you're going to keep shoving a heel jobber.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

validreasoning said:


> to be fair fans have shown they will get more behind a guy they think is being unfairly treated be it ziggler, bryan (september 13-january 14), sandow etc than they will talent getting super-strong booking
> 
> wwe are starting to become more aware of this too and ambrose's booking reminds me alot of bryans around this time a year ago...


Bryan is an exception. You don't book people like geeks hoping that they'll overcome it.

Trust me, people here wouldn't be complaining if Ambrose was booked strong (or, at least, not like a geek). And, guess what? He'd be more over with the kids and casuals as a result.

*The job of the booker is to help people get over, not make it more difficult.* But hey, that's just my philosophy.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Marrakesh said:


> I think these reports of Sandow and Ambrose getting bigger pops than Bryan have to be grossly exaggerated :lol
> 
> No one on the roster has ever even come close to a mild Daniel Bryan pop since Punk left and we are supposed to believe that out of the blue two fairly popular superstars are out popping the most over Wrestler in years on his return to in ring action?
> 
> Doesn't add up. I suppose the reporter doesn't take the chants into account when talking about Pops? lol this could be the only explanation.


I doubt that too, we watched Raw and saw that Bryan was clearly the most over guy. Ambrose is gonna outpop him on SD the day after he gets his face kicked in by Rusev :ti

Gonna assume the guy who attended the show and reported is an Ambrose mark so there was bias. Ziggler is the 2nd most over face and he doesn't even get a better reaction than Bryan.


Sounds like a meh SD, you'd think they'd do something special to end the show but 6 man tag with faces standing tall :wall.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chrome said:


> Wow, that's kinda awesome. :lol
> 
> Soon they'll start hijacking shows for Sandow.


That'd be the day. Should've already happened. The most charismatic man on the roster and he's playing dress up instead of being the corporate champion. Every time I think about the way they use him I want to vomit.

BTW, if you needed proof that Reigns is winning the Rumble, there it is, he saved Bryan. They're gonna play John Cena's "pat the little guy on the head" routine with Reigns in a lame attempt to get fans to like him so he doesn't get backlash.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

From what I see on Twitter, everyone really loved the show. So that's good to hear. Main event should be :mark:

Get to see that flying knee again :lenny


----------



## sarcasma (Jan 9, 2009)

Keep burying Ambrose, keep watching him get stronger and stronger than ever before.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Sith Rollins said:


> I doubt that too, we watched Raw and saw that Bryan was clearly the most over guy. Ambrose is gonna outpop him on SD the day after he gets his face kicked in by Rusev :ti
> 
> Gonna assume the guy who attended the show and reported is an Ambrose mark so there was bias. Ziggler is the 2nd most over face and he doesn't even get a better reaction than Bryan.
> 
> ...


Probably an Ambrose mark but he didn't appear biaised to me, maybe his sections were cheering him more than other sections :shrug. And the reporter( foleyisgod i think) forgot to mention him after the Bryan match so I don't know about biais :shrug.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

sarcasma said:


> Keep burying Ambrose, keep watching him get stronger and stronger than ever before.


That sure as hell hasn't worked so far.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

sarcasma said:


> Keep burying Ambrose, keep watching him get stronger and stronger than ever before.


By treating him the way WWE has treated him, they're hurting him in the eyes of the casual audience. People like us will always like him, but most people aren't going to buy house show tickets and merch for a guy like Ambrose.

That's just a fact. As much as people don't want to admit it, winning matters.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Shenroe, you're still talking to that guy on twitter?? Did he think Dean got a bigger pop?

Can at least have someone who was there tell it :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> By treating him the way WWE has treated him, they're hurting him in the eyes of the casual audience. People like us will always like him, but most people aren't going to buy house show tickets and merch for a guy like Ambrose.
> 
> That's just a fact. As much as people don't want to admit it, winning matters.


I'm pretty sure Ambrose still sells merchandise pretty well despite the bad booking. Now just imagine if he got GOOD booking, sales would go up even more.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

another report



> Dean Ambrose, Daniel Bryan and Roman Reigns defeated Kane, Big Show and Seth Rollins. Big reaction for all the heroes. Another fun match but nothing we haven't seen before. It was awesome to see Bryan wrestling again!!!


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

From what I see, most reports are saying the faces were all loved in this match. Bryan got a huge pop in the beginning and Sandow was loved in his match.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Chrome said:


> I'm pretty sure Ambrose still sells merchandise pretty well despite the bad booking. *Now just imagine if he got GOOD booking, sales would go up even more.*


Isn't that what WWE should be going for? But no. It's like they can't handle pushing more than one new guy at a time.

"You will get over when we're ready for you to get over. Wait your turn!"


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Shenroe, you're still talking to that guy on twitter?? Did he think Dean got a bigger pop?
> 
> Can at least have someone who was there tell it :lol


No I didn't want to bother him too much lol. When Mizdow came he said he was the 2nd most over at that point of the show. And later he told me they both( Roman and Dean) had awesome pops.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> By treating him the way WWE has treated him, they're hurting him in the eyes of the casual audience. People like us will always like him, but most people aren't going to buy house show tickets and merch for a guy like Ambrose.
> 
> That's just a fact. As much as people don't want to admit it, winning matters.


*Ambrose is currently selling well, but it won't last if he keeps jobbing out and needing to be saved by main eventers.*


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Shenroe said:


> No I didn't want to bother him too much lol. When Mizdow came he said he was the 2nd most over at that point of the show. And later he told me they both( Roman and Dean) had awesome pops.


Obviously that audience hasn't heard Roman's promos recently 

Nah, I'm happy my guy is still receiving pops even through this fuckery.

I'm happy for Ambrose too because lord knows his booking :lol

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Obviously that audience hasn't heard Roman's promos recently
> 
> Nah, I'm happy my guy is still receiving pops even through this fuckery.
> 
> ...


Really. :lol


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *Ambrose is currently selling well, but it won't last if he keeps jobbing out and needing to be saved by main eventers.*


Yea i recall seeing he was selling the 2nd most on the roster for a short period of time a a few months ago when he and Cena were buddies :lol 

I would imagine when they start producing more Bryan merch over the next few weeks that he takes back that number two spot quite comfortably and then 3rd place is gonna be up for grabs between Ziggs, Reigns and Ambrose.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

To be fair (yes I'm a Bryan mark but enjoy all three of the guys that got huge pops) it's hard to tell who's more over at events. Unless your phone has a decibel meter...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Marrakesh said:


> Yea i recall seeing he was selling the 2nd most on the roster for a short period of time a a few months ago when he and Cena were buddies :lol
> 
> I would imagine when they start producing more Bryan merch over the next few weeks that he takes back that number two spot quite comfortably and then 3rd place is gonna be up for grabs between Ziggs, Reigns and Ambrose.


*
I'm not even a Bryan mark, but I hope they give him some good merchandise instead of that beard hat bullshit.*


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

We haven't gotten a merch report in a while. I know Dean sold the best on that black Friday, but we haven't received a proper breakdown in a while.

Roman and Dean were doing well in the fall, I'd really like to see how they're doing now. Dean for sure has climbed way up in house show merch sells for sure.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So that's it? No Roman Reigns cutting a promo about rubbing the magic lamp and the genie promising him a Rumble win? I guess that one's so good you gotta save it for Raw, but surely at least something about the Yellow Brick Road or him being the big bad wolf that's gonna blow Seth Rollins house down...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> So that's it? No Roman Reigns cutting a promo about rubbing the magic lamp and the genie promising him a Rumble win? I guess that one's so good you gotta save it for Raw, but surely at least something about the Yellow Brick Road or him being the big bad wolf that's gonna blow Seth Rollins house down...


*Sorry to disappoint you, but Smackdown has competent writers :kobe8*


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> So that's it? No Roman Reigns cutting a promo about rubbing the magic lamp and the genie promising him a Rumble win? I guess that one's so good you gotta save it for Raw, but surely at least something about the Yellow Brick Road or him being the big bad wolf that's gonna blow Seth Rollins house down...


he has an interview with Young on the show. What he says who knows.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Roman had an interview with Renee, patience Pyro :evil


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Watch out Bryan. Sandow's comin' to get ya. :bryan2


One day man. One day.. :banderas


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *Sorry to disappoint you, but Smackdown has competent writers :kobe8*


Didn't SD host the Sylvester the Cat promo? :aries2


----------



## s.kong (Aug 8, 2014)

Miz/Mizdow vs teh Usos AGAIN?! 

Can't they just have backstage segments against each other or interfere with a match or something? Nobody's going to remember who finally wins the feud because it's all going to be a blur.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

KINGPIN said:


> Didn't SD host the Sylvester the Cat promo? :aries2



*It's also the show that hosted 2 of Ambrose's best promos during his comedy jobber main event run. It's also the show that let Reigns drop that wife and kids joke on Seth.

That Sylvester promo was 10x better than the bullshit he said on RAW, and it brought us this new WF smiley :drose :reigns2*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Looking forward to Bryan's in ring return :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *Sorry to disappoint you, but Smackdown has competent writers :kobe8*


Nah, just Vince doesn't care about it as much as he does Raw, so there's a smaller chance of something stupid happening on it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *Sorry to disappoint you, but Smackdown has competent writers :kobe8*


Huh. I could've sworn SmackDown didn't have writers at all, given how nothing ever progresses.

Also, if it involves Reigns, it involves Vince, so no.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I cant remember the last Smackdown I watched. Pretty sure it had Bryan on it. I am on board this week. It will be interesting to see Bryan partner with Team Looney Tunes (Reigns and Ambrose.)


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I cant remember the last Smackdown I watched. Pretty sure it had Bryan on it. *I am on board this week. It will be interesting to see Bryan partner with Team Looney Tunes (Reigns and Ambrose.);*)


Lol.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

The confusion that was created just because someone said Ambrose outpop Brayn LOL


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> That'd be the day. Should've already happened. The most charismatic man on the roster and he's playing dress up instead of being the corporate champion. Every time I think about the way they use him I want to vomit.
> 
> BTW, if you needed proof that Reigns is winning the Rumble, there it is, he saved Bryan. They're gonna play John Cena's "pat the little guy on the head" routine with Reigns in a lame attempt to get fans to like him so he doesn't get backlash.


I wouldn't worry. He can save Bryan all he wants, it won't make him talented.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

Ye Gods, Reigns and Rollins are apparently wrestling future, and yet Barrett and Sandow struggle to get wins on WWE's B show.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*In an update to our SmackDown spoilers that we posted earlier, F4WOnline reports that after Daniel Bryan, Roman Reigns and Dean Ambrose defeated Kane, The Big Show and Seth Rollins, Triple H came out and announced that Bryan will face Kane on RAW. If Bryan loses to Kane, he will lose his spot in The Royal Rumble.* wrestling inc


They wouldnt do that, would they?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Post Smackdown, HHH announced Bryan v Kane on Raw with the stipulation that if bryan loses, he is out of The Rumble. They wouldnt dothat, would they?
> 
> *In an update to our SmackDown spoilers that we posted earlier, F4WOnline reports that after Daniel Bryan, Roman Reigns and Dean Ambrose defeated Kane, The Big Show and Seth Rollins, Triple H came out and announced that Bryan will face Kane on RAW. If Bryan loses to Kane, he will lose his spot in The Royal Rumble.*


Bryan gets screwed and then we get Bryan v. Kane at the Royal Rumble. 

Gee, I wonder who's gonna win with Bryan out?





























:reigns2


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

> Paul Heyman comes out. Heyman talks about what happened on RAW but Seth Rollins comes out to confront him. Rollins is heated and wants to cash in on Brock Lesnar tonight but he's not here. Heyman cut an awesome promo and the two teased working together after the Royal Rumble.


b/c Seth must have realized Brock being KNOCKED OUT on RAW was too good of a chance to miss. This company. Jokes for days.

Hope the main event tag is fun. Babyface team is gold.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

Last year Bryan got cut out of the Rumble and the fans responded by booing the hell out of everyone else. WWE has learned...

... is what I'd say if I had any faith in them.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> *In an update to our SmackDown spoilers that we posted earlier, F4WOnline reports that after Daniel Bryan, Roman Reigns and Dean Ambrose defeated Kane, The Big Show and Seth Rollins, Triple H came out and announced that Bryan will face Kane on RAW. If Bryan loses to Kane, he will lose his spot in The Royal Rumble.* wrestling inc
> 
> 
> They wouldnt do that, would they?


:faint:


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Well he's out of the Rumble.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Bryan!! :mark: :mark: :mark:

This will be the first Smackdown I watch in awhile.


----------



## Rhilgus (Jul 30, 2014)

Come on guys, relax. I'm sure Bryan is gonna be fine, they are just adding a stip to make a random match " exciting " ( and I thought it never worked^^ ). Classic WWE

And damn WWE, when are you gonna turn Sandow  ?


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

Sandow got a pop as big as Bryan? :mark:


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Lol it's just to hook viewers for the 2nd thursday night SD, he will win easily that match.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

supposedly they are starting a The Authority vs Kane angle


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Considering this was the first show on the move back to Thursday this seems like a lackluster show. They should have put more into it than this.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

KINGPIN said:


> Bryan gets screwed and then we get Bryan v. Kane at the Royal Rumble.
> 
> Gee, I wonder who's gonna win with Bryan out?
> 
> ...


I don't think Bryan is gonna get screwed out the rumble and go against Kane at the Rumble unless they add a stipulation in the Bryan vs. Kane match at the rumble that if Bryan wins he's in the rumble. I can only see three things happening here. 

1.) As I mentioned above Bryan gets screwed against Kane but somehow gets another chance to enter the rumble by beating Kane in a match at the rumble.

2.) Bryan defeats Kane and stays in the rumble.

3.) Bryan gets screwed against Kane. Later in the show Bryan does something like I knew the authority would try to screw me on this but I've got a iron clad rematch clause since I never lost the championship. Then The Authority is forced to put Bryan in the title match thus making it a Fatal Four Way with Brock (C) vs. Seth vs. Cena vs. Bryan.


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

JY57 said:


> supposedly they are starting a The Authority vs Kane angle


That sounds like a world of terrible.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

JY57 said:


> supposedly they are starting a The Authority vs Kane angle


Oh god no.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bryan is not losing his Rumble spot. But if he does:

#1 - :deanfpalm

#2 - I will be watching the Royal Rumble and will be laughing hysterically as the whole event gets completely shit on for the 2nd year in a row.

Oh and it only took 2 weeks of Bryan being back to attach Reigns to him I see.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

A-C-P said:


> Bryan is not losing his Rumble spot. But if he does:
> 
> #1 - :deanfpalm
> 
> ...


Two of the top babyfaces teaming together is that really a shock or a problem?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

tbp82 said:


> Two of the top babyfaces teaming together is that really a shock or a problem?


Not a shock at all, but seriously it was Bryan's first night back in-ring, So Bryan couldn't just have his return night be his own?

And whomever is involved in the match aside, the WWE needs to stop with the 6-man tag Main Events anyways, it is just lazy writing/booking and is very redundant at this point.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

A-C-P said:


> Not a shock at all, but seriously it was Bryan's first night back in-ring, So Bryan couldn't just have his return night be his own?
> 
> And whomever is involved in the match aside, the WWE needs to stop with the 6-man tag Main Events anyways, it is just lazy writing/booking and is very redundant at this point.


He could have but what differance would it make?


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Bryan is not losing his Rumble spot. But if he does:
> 
> #1 - :deanfpalm
> 
> ...


Both Dean and Roman came out to help. Report failed to mention that. But you won't dare think they're tryna have Dean leech off Bryan unk2


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Imma need them to move the words 'Dean Ambrose' and 'win' out of a sentence that is associated with Smackdown spoilers and stick that firmly in a sentence associated with Raw spoilers/reviews.

K? K. 

Cheers


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Both Dean and Roman came out to help. Report failed to mention that. *But you won't dare think they're tryna have Dean leech off Bryan *unk2


I would think that, if the WWE showed that they had any interest in Ambrose being anything more than he is now.

My point here is more than just the who, it is let Bryan have his return to the ring, by himself, he has been gone for 8 months, can I please see him in the ring by himself a time or 2 before he just starts getting thrown into those 6 man clusterfucks. Also, the whole 6 man tag team ME needs to go away for a long while to.

It just shows how lazy and inept creative really is. We are failing in getting these 2 (Ambrose & Reigns) as over as they should be with anything we give them to do on their own, and we can't write a story for them so, well we will just have them come out and save the most popular guy on the roster and we will just throw them all together in a 6 man match that way we only have to come up with one story instead of 2 or 3.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> I would think that, if the WWE showed that they had any interest in Ambrose being anything more than he is now.
> 
> My point here is more than just the who, it is let Bryan have his return to the ring, by himself. Also, the whole 6 man tag team ME needs to go away for a long while to.
> 
> It just shows how lazy and inept creative really is. We are failing in getting these 2 (Ambrose & Reigns) as over as they should be with anything we give them to do on their own, and we can't write a story for them so, well we will just have them come out and save the most popular guy on the roster and we will just throw them all together in a 6 man match that way we only have to come up with one story instead of 2 or 3.


OK, I get you now. I was even like fpalm when I saw them go back to their six man tag formula. It's an easy way out and it keeps them from telling a story with each guy. But it's Smackdown, tag match main events are expected lol 

They need to bring eyes to Smackdown again next week, so they're dragging it out a bit. This whole repeat of Kane vs Bryan with an added stipulation screams just for ratings. 

Though, imma assume Bryan agreed with the whole tag match scenario since he was the one who volunteered to be on Smackdown. His focus was bringing eyes to Smackdown and teaming up with other top faces was probably a good thing thing in his mind. 

Remember, Bryan has a "elevate other guys with me" mindset.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

WynterWarm12 said:


> OK, I get you now. I was even like fpalm when I saw them go back to their six man tag formula. It's an easy way out and it keeps them from telling a story with each guy. But it's Smackdown, tag match main events are expected lol
> 
> They need to bring eyes to Smackdown again next week, so they're dragging it out a bit. This whole repeat of Kane vs Bryan with an added stipulation screams just for ratings.
> 
> ...


I know Bryan has that mentality, and it is one of the things I respect most about him, it should be all wrestlers goals to elevate both themselves and the others involved with them. Though as a fan of Bryan at times I wish he was just a little more selfish every now and then.

The thing is if they want Smackdown viewership to increase, yes just adding Bryan to the show for a few weeks will help, but then there needs to be a reason for people to watch, just random tag matches and a Raw review won't do it.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Anyone know what Bryan did in the match? Loads of reports out say that he's changed his style substantially, not because of the injury, but just to evolve?


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

JY57 said:


> supposedly they are starting a The Authority vs Kane angle


Who said this??


----------



## Sweettre15 (Feb 27, 2014)

So according to one of my friends who went to Smackdown at the River center yesterday..The reactions go like this

_*Biggest Pops*

1. Daniel Bryan

2. Roman Reigns (distant second)

*Biggest Heat*

1. HHH

2. Rusev 

3. Big Show_

I also heard the arena was somewhat more than half full and that Nobody outside of the above mentioned had any real heat last night. Rollins got "You Sold Out chants, Ambrose didn't get a big pop but had the crowd invested in what he was doing in the ring, Barrett and Sin Cara had no heat at all, and Nikki vs Nattie had no heat at all either.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

So with every report, Dean, Sandow and Roman had the second biggest pops :lol

I guess it depends on the section you were in.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

i actually find it very cool to see dean, roman and bryan tag up. we haven't seen dean and roman in a match together in so long, and i was excited for bryan to join forces with the shield this year after feuding with them in 2013. plus seing bryan twice in one night is not a bad thing, it shows that he can go.

will watch! :yes


----------



## LSUtigers21 (Jan 15, 2015)

I was at Smackdown last night and got some good pictures. Ask me anything.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

LSUtigers21 said:


> I was at Smackdown last night and got some good pictures. Ask me anything.


Did you have fun


----------



## LSUtigers21 (Jan 15, 2015)

I did! It was pretty awesome. I went to Raw in NOLA on Monday. raw was better, but I think you guys knew that. Here's a pic I took of Bryan, Roman and Ambrose after the opening match with Kane


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

LSUtigers21 said:


> I did! It was pretty awesome. I went to Raw in NOLA on Monday. raw was better, but I think you guys knew that. Here's a pic I took of Bryan, Roman and Ambrose after the opening match with Kane


Damn, that's so awesome. I'm quite jealous of you at the moment  I've never been to a wreslting event before. 

I bet Bryan's pop had to be insane on Smackdown? Lol


----------



## LSUtigers21 (Jan 15, 2015)

Yeah it was. I got a video of DB entrance as well as a video of him countering Kanes tombstone and delivering a flying knee, pinning Kane to win the 6-man tag team and celebrating and then being interupted by triple H. But that video is over a minute long so I'm not sure how to upload it.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

LSUtigers21 said:


> Yeah it was. I got a video of DB entrance as well as a video of him countering Kanes tombstone and delivering a flying knee, pinning Kane to win the 6-man tag team and celebrating and then being interupted by triple H. But that video is over a minute long so I'm not sure how to upload it.


Just curious, from your perspective who got the top 5 ovations in order?


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

LSUtigers21 said:


> Yeah it was. I got a video of DB entrance as well as a video of him countering Kanes tombstone and delivering a flying knee, pinning Kane to win the 6-man tag team and celebrating and then being interupted by triple H. But that video is over a minute long so I'm not sure how to upload it.


I would have lost my voice from screaming so much :lol Glad to see you had a great time though. 

Weird question, but does Kane look huge in person?? Lol


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

THANOS said:


> Just curious, from your perspective who got the top 5 ovations in order?


Uh oh. 

*abandons ship*


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

I see we are comparing pops again. As I have said time and time again, Coke triumphs all you jobbers.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

LSUtigers21 said:


> I was at Smackdown last night and got some good pictures. Ask me anything.


When Reigns come out were you blinded by his aura and how does Seth look like in person?


There's a Smackdown coming to Boston in like 2 weeks. Still wondering if I should go. It's after the Rumble so it might be good :hmm:


----------



## LSUtigers21 (Jan 15, 2015)

Roman Reigns actually came out of the tunnel in my section, a little below where I was sitting. You could tell when he came out of the doors because he caused quite a stir even though DB entrance was still going on. 

I'm not sure if this is breaking any forums rules or anything (I apologize if I am) but I uploaded that video I was talking about. Here it is: http://vid.me/gkSm


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Any links for this or is too early? Seen it aired in Canada tonight. 

Duno if you're allowed to post them but PM would be cool if anyone has them. Cheers.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

THANOS said:


> Just curious, from your perspective who got the top 5 ovations in order?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Both Dean and Roman came out to help. Report failed to mention that. But you won't dare think they're tryna have Dean leech off Bryan unk2


Yeah, because Ambrose doesn't need it, Reigns does, and more importantly, they aren't protecting Ambrose. At ALL. The last thing they want is for him to get over to where they actually have to push him.


----------



## al bal (Jan 7, 2015)

According to the Smackdown spoilers Bryan, Ambrose and Reigns all got to fight in a main event match, and Bryan basically had two matches that night. 

It looks to me like the rumors about Triple H's talent meeting and seeing who impresses the most were definitely true... 

Look for more Bryan matches next week, hopefully even on Raw. 

I hope Ziggler gets back in time to be considered for best performer leading up to Rumble - maybe he's got a fighting chance of winning it.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm guessing that Smackdown won't be available to watch early this time.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

So they brought back Daniel Bryan so he can build a hot tag for Roman Dwayne? Oh Vince you s.o.b


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

BruceLeGorille said:


> So they brought back Daniel Bryan so he can build a hot tag for Roman Dwayne? Oh Vince you s.o.b


Have you watched it yet? What makes you think Bryan made a hot tag to Roman if you haven't?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

One would hope that all three of them looked equally good.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

BruceLeGorille said:


> So they brought back Daniel Bryan so he can build a hot tag for Roman Dwayne? Oh Vince you s.o.b


Nope Bryan was the hot tag my friend.



tbp82 said:


> Have you watched it yet? What makes you think Bryan made a hot tag to Roman if you haven't?


He didn't.



IDONTSHIV said:


> One would hope that all three of them looked equally good.


They all looked great out there, Roman is really improving! He wasn't superior than Bryan (who had zero ring rust) or Dean (who's never looked better), but he was MUCH better than usual out there!

+1UP for Reigns :, his promo was pretty good as well, Vince must have stepped away for the night :lol


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

THANOS said:


> Nope Bryan was the hot tag my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you being serious because Idk how much more my heart can take when it comes to his scripts lately . Guess I might be watching live for the first time in years tonight.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

al bal said:


> Look for more Bryan matches next week, hopefully even on Raw.


he needs one big match on the RAW go home show. i would've held off until after the royal rumble but they already blew their load on smackdown this week. bryan vs rollins would be sick.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

THANOS said:


> Nope Bryan was the hot tag my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanos, don't play with my emotions. It's been a hard few weeks for me :cry

Lol and seriously, other than Seth, who can give Bryan a run for his money in the ring :dance

And he better had gotten the hot tag. Most over face should.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

SVETV988_fan said:


> he needs one big match on the RAW go home show. i would've held off until after the royal rumble but they already blew their load on smackdown this week. bryan vs rollins would be sick.


I think they should hold off on Bryan/Rollins. That's a money match but the WWE has been giving away those for free.

As for Smackdown, I'll just watch it for myself to judge. Too many all over the place opinions in here.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Olivia Pope said:


> I think they should hold off on Bryan/Rollins. That's a money match but the WWE has been giving away those for free.
> 
> As for Smackdown, I'll just watch it for myself to judge. Too many all over the place opinions in here.


Brock vs Bryan at WM31
Bryan wins then seth cashes in

Boom 3+ months of Bryan vs Seth


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

That standoff at the beginning of the show was fun. I know i'm an ambrose mark but it's the little things he does. Like after HHH said 'that's what's best for business' Ambrose literally square go'ed him, I mean subtly but it was my partner who pointed it out, he just said 'lol did Ambrose just square go HHH?' rewind ... he did lol. (I know that's a scottish term but it's basically when you stick your arms out and stand up to someone looking for a fight, sort of thing, I can't describe it lol) 

That first match was okay, Bryan has ring rust for sure but he did well.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Olivia Pope said:


> I think they should hold off on Bryan/Rollins. That's a money match but the WWE has been giving away those for free.
> 
> As for Smackdown, I'll just watch it for myself to judge. Too many all over the place opinions in here.


you may be right, but it's been done before. austin did face rock on RAW just a few months before they faced off at wrestlemania 15.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Phaedra said:


> That standoff at the beginning of the show was fun. I know i'm an ambrose mark but it's the little things he does. Like after HHH said 'that's what's best for business' Ambrose literally square go'ed him, I mean subtly but it was my partner who pointed it out, he just said 'lol did Ambrose just square go HHH?' rewind ... he did lol. (I know that's a scottish term but it's basically when you stick your arms out and stand up to someone looking for a fight, sort of thing, I can't describe it lol)
> 
> That first match was okay, Bryan has ring rust for sure but he did well.


Nice catch

My thoughts so far

Bryan looks fantastic
Reigns promo better than the last few "Deans my boy"
Paul E reminds me why am interested in wwe title picture
Seth Fucking magic on the mic bringing out the assasin inside (lots of hhh in that promo)
Hot tag for bryan (big cheers)
Kane vs Bryan AGAIN! NEXT WEEK


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Nice catch
> 
> My thoughts so far
> 
> ...


I'm sure even with ring rust, Bryan would perform like a top star :lol

Nice to hear Roman's promo was better this week. Which may or may not be saying much considering how abysmal his material has been these past few weeks.

Seth is just :banderas. I saw a clip of him in Heyman's face. He is really looking like the man right now.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

WynterWarm12 said:


> I'm sure even with ring rust, Bryan would perform like a top star :lol
> 
> Nice to hear Roman's promo was better this week. Which may or may not be saying much considering how abysmal his material has been these past few weeks.
> 
> Seth is just :banderas. I saw a clip of him in Heyman's face. He is really looking like the man right now.


sent you smackdown







Bryan was training with zayn and balor Well thanks bryan now want my Bryan vs Balor match even more


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Full show here:*




 @ShowStopper *Rollins promo work was GREAT tonight. He stopped sounding like a bitch and started speaking viciously and methodically like heel Orton. I'm impressed and you'll be happy to see this. His segment starts at the 39 minute mark. Some of the content sounded like it was directed right at me :lol*


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *Full show here:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:dance2

If a face isn't allowed to talk smack, I'll take it from Seth! Finally, someone other than Cena is calling him out.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Really happy to see Bryan back in the ring. Thought his match vs. Kane was pretty good, can't wait to watch the ME. :mark:


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

just watched the entire show


bryan hasn't lost and step and is still as over as ever :mark: rollins cutting the promo of his career :mark: reigns didn't botch his promo :mark:


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

JY57 said:


> supposedly they are starting a The Authority vs Kane angle


Where did you read this? I don't believe that will happen.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

SVETV988_fan said:


> just watched the entire show
> 
> 
> bryan hasn't lost and step and is still as over as ever :mark: rollins cutting the promo of his career :mark: r*eigns didn't botch his promo* :mark:


:lmao You suck!

And :mark: Seth has really been knocking it out the park, yeah?? He has legit found his voice and groove. There's no stopping this boy now.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

I really hope Rollins gets that belt at RR. He's become a complete wrestler.

The new graphics and overall presentation of the show is pretty cool.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Just finished watching the show, and it was good!

Bryan looked great in the ring. The main event six man was pretty great, and all the guys looked good. Especially MAH BOI D-BRYAN :banderas

Also, Reigns is "Mr. 6-Man" :lol He is honestly perfect for 6-man tag matches. Belee dat! :reigns


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

I enjoyed that Smackdown

Bryan looks like he has never been away in ring wise

Highlight for me was that Rollins/Heyman promo. Quite possibly the best Rollins has done yet since joining the main roster.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Dec 11, 2014)

Seth cut a perfect promo!? Bryan is back in action and is still breathetaking in the ring!? Reigns didn't tell a bedtime story!?!? No interference in the main event!?!?!? Tonight is gonna be an amazing night for Miku-chan. ^_^


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Great to hear Bryan is back and that he had no ring rust at all. Sounds like a great Main Event.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Holy shit Rollins promo on Heyman. When he stepped up onto the turnbuckle. Wonderful execution of speech and action there. Intimidation not only by force but by simply stating fact.

Nice little planting of a seed of doubt by Heyman at the end. Sometimes you just need the little things to make you second guess, both in Rollins case and as fans. Raw and Smackdown he's received incredible booking that allows you to see how legit of a threat he can be but nothing is ever guaranteed. Wonderful.

Main event was just :banderas

Rollins, THANK YOU. Holy shit by throwing two measly sentences out at Ambrose while in the ring - telling him that he needs to learn to stay down - in a roundabout way has helped place a small stone onto the brick wall that slowly needs to start being rebuilt to add legitimacy back to Ambrose statements, promos and action. Just the thing for need for all that baby face shizz. 

Once again Ambrose and Rollins showcasing why these two are the ones to watch. Honestly they just have something together. Such a finesse in how they lock up and sell and put that little something onto the simplest of things whether it's moves, mannerisms, - whatever.

Ambrose still showcasing how he just "gets it" regards selling and psychology. In order to get a legitimate pop you need the presence of frustration and desperation both within the competitor/partner for the audience to experience the same. Bravo! Sure do I wish he was booked better? Absolutely. Can I complain when he keeps me compelled within the six mans? Absolutely not.

Some nice work out of Reigns. Feel these passed two on Smackdown we are seeing his confidence in the ring grow as he tries out new things. Would like to see him bring this out on Raw. Unsure whether it's a nerves thing, or listening to management, but if he gets the okay on Smackdown, you'd think the same for Raw, no? Possibly down to nerves? I used to think the same when watching him in The Shield both down in NXT (when they wrestled down there he had more confidence) and when he was on Raw (kinda went to shit, didn't know where to put his hands) - may be a "out of comfort zone" on Raw and/or less pressure on Smackdown.

Daniel Bryan, what can I say? Knows how to perfectly pace a hot tag. Got his shit in. Kicking like a motherfucker - definitely not lost that, that's for sure! 

Gonna go back and watch the rest tomorrow - if it's worth it - but as for now perfectly sated :mark: :mark:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Sure do I wish he was booked better? Absolutely. Can I complain when he keeps me compelled within the six mans? Absolutely not.


I can complain. Try harder.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan didnt seem discernibly different. He was doing more European uppercuts than normal and used a cross body from the top instead of the missile dropkick. I hope his new evolution will include more stiff groundwork, like the mma elbows. He could also replace his corner dropkicks with his running elbow strikes,but Bryan was sill doing those corner dropkicks in this match. I did not e that it was reported his match with Kane would be on RAW, but it is definitely on Smackdown. They have hooked me in again for next week.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

Bryan's kick outs are getting better. Just lifting one hand up as oppose to exploding is better selling and more dramatic, Cena 101. He also looked like a star. Reigns promo started OK but it closed pretty strong, I can dig that. Dean is one of my favorites just good at everything. Renee is just so beautiful, I usually like longer hair but it works for her. Seth is the future and I never thought the most over guy in the Shield would be such a great heel. That's one thing I was against but they proved me wrong. 

Seth and Bryan have such an amazing chemistry. Summer Slam 2015 for the belt...


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

This entire SD really worked for me, on various levels. Seth stole the show, I don't mind admitting. Him and Heyman in the corner, all up in eachother's faces, was a work of art. Truly enjoyable sports entertainment. :waffle


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *Full show here:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, man. Yeah, that was really good and it was almost as if he was speaking directly to you in the beginning :lol

Couple of interesting things that stick out to me in that promo. One, I almost got some babyface vibes out of that. Interrupting a Heyman promo, once or twice getting some light cheers here and there. I hope I'm wrong but it almost seemed like they were about to plant some face turn seeds there, as slight as they may have been. Hope that's not the case yet. Definitely want him to turn face sometime down the road, but just not yet. 

Also, I don't know if it's just me or not, but his voice seemed much different to me. We're used to that somewhat nasal-ish tone of voice from Rollins, but it was MIA during that promo. He actually sounded like a man. Again, hopefully not seeds being planted for a face turn, too soon.

But yeah, that was really good. I thought he was good at the end of Raw this week where for the first time he was booked serious and stood toe to toe with Brock and mic to mic with Heyman and did well for himself. Rollins has definitely been stepping up recently.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Thanks, man. Yeah, that was really good and it was almost as if he was speaking directly to you in the beginning :lol
> 
> Couple of interesting things that stick out to me in that promo. One, I almost got some babyface vibes out of that. Interrupting a Heyman promo, once or twice getting some light cheers here and there. I hope I'm wrong but it almost seemed like they were about to plant some face turn seeds there, as slight as they may have been. Hope that's not the case yet. Definitely want him to turn face sometime down the road, but just not yet.
> 
> ...


The audio had more bass in it than normal. I was reading something else and listening to the promos and everyone sounded deeper to me. Maybe I'm wrong but that's what I perceived to hear. It would have made Dolph Ziggler sound grown up.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> The audio had more bass in it than normal. I was reading something else and listening to the promos and everyone sounded deeper to me. Maybe I'm wrong but that's what I perceived to hear. It would have made Dolph Ziggler sound grown up.


Ah ok, thanks man. I was going to say, his voice sounded different. :lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> The audio had more bass in it than normal. I was reading something else and listening to the promos and everyone sounded deeper to me. Maybe I'm wrong but that's what I perceived to hear. It would have made Dolph Ziggler sound grown up.


Sounded like hhh the way he ended each sentence.(i liked it)


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Ah ok, thanks man. I was going to say, his voice sounded different. :lol


*Yeah, they slowed the audio, which gave everyone a deeper voice. At first I was like "Did Rollins just hit puberty this week :heyman5"?!*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *Yeah, they slowed the audio, which gave everyone a deeper voice. At first I was like "Did Rollins just hit puberty this week :heyman5"?!*


But yeah, very good promo. Thanks for the shout. (Y)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *Yeah, they slowed the audio, which gave everyone a deeper voice. At first I was like "Did Rollins just hit puberty this week :heyman5"?!*


I was waiting for Seth to break out into "He's got the whole world in his hands" tune.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Np Showstopper. 


Reigns' promo was good too. Once again proving when Vince fucks off he can just be a natural.*


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Yea the need to lower the Audio when Rollins talks. The guy sounds like a 14 year old


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *Np Showstopper.
> 
> 
> Reigns' promo was good too. Once again proving when Vince fucks off he can just be a natural.*


I know you are not afraid to criticise Reigns, so I'm really surprised you said this, especially to call this "natural".

Tonight I found his delivery pretty bad, once again. He stuttered twice. He did that weird face thing again.

Most of all, his intonation was all over the place, his tone of voice was incorrect, he made use of his higher voice and lower voice in an unnatural way, appearing as somebody who was searching to find a way to talk, not somebody who actually knows how to talk.

When he said "World of hurt", it felt very awkward.

Then, he did okay for a few seconds and he sounded good.

BUT then when he started to talk about The Authority, he stuttered twice within 3 seconds and started to lose it. A few seconds afterwords whilst saying the word "tonight" - his facial expression was terrible and felt very awkward to watch - completely the opposite of natural.

When he smiled, shook his head from side to side whilst saying "screw over the authority", this just wasn't convincing enough and once again, awkward.

THEN he said : "mmmmppph" - That was horrible.

He ended the promo very well when talking about the one and all.

Before you say I'm looking into this too much - I'm not. I'm just stunned that you praised this promo so I had to go over it and watch it again. There were some positives here and these are not lost on me. 

But this was very far away from a natural promo, and very far away from an entertaining promo.

A good promo is good from start to finish, not all over the place like this one was.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

It's good to see Bryan back


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Bryan with that HBK hairstyle lol


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Bryan is ready to rock and roll...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Daemon_Rising said:


> I know you are not afraid to criticise Reigns, so I'm really surprised you said this, especially to call this "natural".
> 
> Tonight I found his delivery pretty bad, once again. He stuttered twice. He did that weird face thing again.
> 
> ...


*
And you know what? I'll take this over "REIGNS SUCKS LOL HE ONLY HAZ DA LOOK LOL!". At least you used intelligence and valid criticism in your post. This promo was 10x better than anything Vince has ever written for Reigns, so in comparison to Monday, it did feel natural. In the general spectrum of things, it was average, but I'll take it over nursery rhymes.*


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Is anybody else extremely impressed by the new Smackdown graphics? I don't know about you guys, but I prefer Smackdown's to Raw's now. #simpleisgood


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I love Bryan but his hair is starting to remind me of this:


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

was really looking forward to this thinking it was live, bryan's return, early in the year, and pretty much pre-road toWM! 

lot could have been going on, but since it aint live... 

they prolly won't do too much. kinda want to read spoilers.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I think they really blew it here by not being live for DB's return.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm also confused as to why TNA Impact commercials aired during RAW (which is on USA) and now Smackdown (Which is on Scifi). What kind of deal is going on? And is Destination america a new channel? Not even sure if i have that.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *
> And you know what? I'll take this over "REIGNS SUCKS LOL HE ONLY HAZ DA LOOK LOL!" from the other derp posters. This promo was 10x better than anything Vince has ever written for Reigns, so in comparison to Monday, it did feel natural. In the general spectrum of things, it was average, but I'll take it over nursery rhymes.*


Don't get me wrong I'm very glad that Vince wasn't fucking around with his content this time. This gives us a little hope that Reigns can perhaps try and improve a little, he needs to be more bad-ass.

I'm critical of Reigns to this degree because I still find his delivery unacceptable. I don't know if it's him, or if somebody has gotten into his head, but his twitches, stutters, mistakes and weird expressions are just way off kilter. I've never seen anything like it before.

Tonight does give me a little hope but I still think WM32 should/could be his time not WM31.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Medicaid said:


> I'm also confused as to why TNA Impact commercials aired during RAW (which is on USA) and now Smackdown (Which is on Scifi). What kind of deal is going on? And is Destination america a new channel? Not even sure if i have that.


Are you on cable? I'm on DirecTV right now and I haven't seen an Impact commercial.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

digging d bry's hair


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

You had to know that was coming on a taped show but it still sucks though.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Big Show looks like a big turd getting into the ring


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Oops I spoke too soon. Maybe DB will get the win in the six man tag.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

why am i hearing king's voice? thought this motherfucker was gone


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Ok, so I just saw the trailer for the WWE Immortals video game. 95% sure that Roman Reigns finishing maneuver had him dropping brass rings on his opponent. I shit you not. lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Vårmakos said:


> why am i hearing king's voice? thought this motherfucker was gone


He got moved to SD full time but will still be on the PPV's.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Naomi looking fucking excellent. That's not PG, people


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

GCA-FF said:


> Are you on cable? I'm on DirecTV right now and I haven't seen an Impact commercial.


yes. 
Cablevision Systems (Bronx) (Standard Cable)


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Uh... why are there commercials every other minute?


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

:ugh2 Didn't we already have this match before?

How many times does Fox need to wipe the floor with Naomi?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Mizdow!


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

"USO CRAZY"

Shuuuut, the fuck up.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

He totally missed The Miz there.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Lawler buried The Miz and his movies.... :lmao


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

lol, miz stomped fox. but i hope they both ok.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I wish I was as smart as The Miz.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Renee looking fierce! Say no to the weave, yasssssss.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

First legitimately good promo from Roman. The boy is learning.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

They can't replay Rollins owning the end of Raw enough!


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

:rollins


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Did Rollins take the ice bucket challenge before coming out?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rollins is fucking amazing. Once again, not the same guy I saw in ROH who was cringe worthy.


----------



## kendalag (Jan 13, 2005)

Brock is dumb
Brock gets paid to stay at home

Pick one Seth


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Is this Smackdown worth watching? Cause the spoilers made it look like shit.
*


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

HAHA How did Roman mess up and forget his lines AGAIN? Wasn't that pretaped? That was the best take they could get? I almost feel bad for him at this point.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Is this Smackdown worth watching? Cause the spoilers made it look like shit.
> *


Up until now to be honest unless you really care about DB's return match the first hour was crap. Rollins and Heyman going back and forth was pretty good.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Zayniac said:


> Up until now to be honest unless you really care about DB's return match the first hour was crap. Rollins and Heyman going back and forth was pretty good.


*I do care about Bryan's return, but I don't know if I'm willing to sit through an hour+ of shit for it. I'll just wait until it's on hulu and fast forward through the garbage, I think.*


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

When's the last time Nikki's defended her belt? :lol She's gonna have a record soon if this continues.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *I do care about Bryan's return, but I don't know if I'm willing to sit through an hour+ of shit for it. I'll just wait until it's on hulu and fast forward through the garbage, I think.*


Sounds like a plan unless you care about The Miz / Mizdow / Alicia vs Uso's and Naomi.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Zayniac said:


> Sounds like a plan unless you care about The Miz / Mizdow / Alicia vs Uso's and Naomi.


*I like everyone involved in that except the Usos...but again, there's still other trash on the card and I'm not bothering sitting through it.*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *I like everyone involved in that except the Usos...but again, there's still other trash on the card and I'm not bothering sitting through it.*


I can't believe you like The Miz on the last forum I posted I was made fun of for liking him.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Who can eliminate the Big Show?



Spoiler: .....













8*D 8*D 8*D


----------



## kendalag (Jan 13, 2005)

Big Show: no one in this company can eliminate me.

Never won a Royal Rumble since he entered the company in 1999.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

I swear to everything breathing if they make Barrett drop his title to Sin Cara


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Wade better Bull Hammer him through the mat!


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

went for a walk ...

Was Cara/Barret 3 stars or better? just wondering ...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This is going to be a long Main Event I guess.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan backstage at Smackdown


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I wish Wade would have hit him with the Hammer when he came off of the top rope earlier.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

"He slapped me right in the face!"
:rollins is the best


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Bryans hair looks good. It's officially "long" now and not just a shoulder length mop.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Running knee by DB for the win!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

"The magic is back". What an awful line to end that match.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Well no way DB loses next week.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Scary how screwed they ate with two old washed up giants, 2 midget jobbers as the authority.

They need to add barrett to their group.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

My illegal stream's server is back online (Y)


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

GCA-FF said:


> Is anybody else extremely impressed by the new Smackdown graphics? I don't know about you guys, but I prefer Smackdown's to Raw's now. #simpleisgood


The new Smackdown song is allot better as well:


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Heyman & Rollins. :banderas Enough said.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Bryan good opening promo. It seemed, at first, like he was the only man in the company who gave a fuck about winning the Royal Rumble until later in the show and everyone else finally brought it up for the first time in weeks. Wyatt, Ambrose, Show, Reigns. 

The Reigns promo? Better than Monday and that's all you can ask for at this time.

Ambrose's promo. He got his point across but they are harping in too much on him being crazy and not exactly wanting to win. 

Barrett vs Sin Cara was better than I thought it would be. Good arm powerbomb from Cara and Barrett picked up a solid win over someone who beat him.

Paige continues her road to being the girl that no one wants to boo and is clearly face now. Nattie looked good as usual and Nikki was solid in her spot.

The Miz and Mizdow story continued. Naomi looked real good.

Bryan was back to wrestling 101 in the Kane match...the 6 man? He was even better. Flowly naturally and getting his motion back going. The pops when he got tagged in were on a much different level than compared to Reigns and Ambrose.

Seth was still on fire on the mic with Heyman and is still the man to watch in the WWE.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

2 matches in Bryan's first night back, holy shit, it's all or nothing.

Man it's good to have him back, man it just makes the show a million times better.

Also Barrett back on tv makes me happy, good win for him, and well Seth vs. Heyman on the mic is so intriguing, they've got a cool storyline developing between them. 

Bryan's interview about how it's his idea to go back on Smackdown, and now his RR stipulation match will been SD, sort of seems like he wants to make the blue brand his brand and compete with the Cena brand. Interesting.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I can complain. Try harder.



Never said you couldn't.

But how about nah, you enjoy what you want to and so will I. 




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

Lariatoh! said:


> 2 matches in Bryan's first night back, holy shit, it's all or nothing.
> 
> Man it's good to have him back, man it just makes the show a million times better.



Right? First night back and WWE already has him doing double duty again. Those suicide dives to the outside multiple times, the corner drop kicks where he landed on the back of his head; Bryan's neck must be a lot better than everyone thought or else he's got balls of steel.


----------



## retere (Jul 8, 2014)

tylermoxreigns said:


> Never said you couldn't.
> 
> But how about nah, you enjoy what you want to and so will I.
> 
> ...


Dean was 6th most important man in that 6 man tag. With Kane and Show in it.
And got his ass kicked 90% of a time.
If you enjoy stuff like that it's really weird. But you absolutely can.


----------



## retere (Jul 8, 2014)

Seth Rollins is officially Wrestling God.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

retere said:


> Dean was 6th most important man in that 6 man tag. With Kane and Show in it.
> And got his ass kicked 90% of a time.
> If you enjoy stuff like that it's really weird. But you absolutely can.



I said I would prefer him to get booked better but people on this site seem to have a way of cherry picking certain things out of sentences to try and make others looks silly and themselves superior.

I did enjoy it, not because he got his ass kicked, but because he purely understands wrestling. I'm not looking at this from the stance of him getting his ass kicked but from the sense that he was fucking injured and he still wouldn't stop trying - isn't that the "perfect" portrayal of a baby face or am I missing something here? (sure he needs to dish out some revenge and actually follow through with it sometime soon - I can see that point also) Lord knows people go off at John Cena never looking weak and how because of that he's make a shit baby face. Yep, I'll just leave that hanging there.

Sure it's at Dean's expense but arguably couldn't you say the match wasn't supposed to be about him anyway. It was all about Bryan. It was Bryan's return FFS. Gimme a break.




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## retere (Jul 8, 2014)

tylermoxreigns said:


> I said I would prefer him to get booked better but people on this site seem to have a way of cherry picking certain things out of sentences to try and make others looks silly and themselves superior.
> 
> I did enjoy it, not because he got his ass kicked, but because he purely understands wrestling. I'm not looking at this from the stance of him getting his ass kicked but from the sense that he was fucking injured and he still wouldn't stop trying - isn't that the "perfect" portrayal of a baby face or am I missing something here? (sure he needs to dish out some revenge and actually follow through with it sometime soon - I can see that point also) Lord knows people go off at John Cena never looking weak and how because of that he's make a shit babe face. Yep, I'll just leave that hanging there.
> 
> ...


Every match like that digs a nail in Dean's Midcard Coffin deeper and deeper.
And than BAM! and he is Wade Barrett.
Yeah... he kinda good, very good maybe, but nobody really cares.
And everybody will say: "Well... I guess he just doesn't have what it takes to be a main eventer."
They will move on from him really fast. 
Look at your fellow Shield girls. 
They all were regulars in good ol' Ambrose disc. thread. And now Dean vanished from their avatars, signatures ect. It happens fast.

And when even his marks are not strongly agains this booking and just like... "_Yeah that's kinda sucks that he is booked like that, but look at the bright side..._"
"_Yeah he is not actually in great position right now, but on the other hand... not everybody can be pushed at once... we should wait and see... yada yada_"
Then the guy is hopeless.
This attitude gotta go, sister!
Just saying.) Love, peace, puppies.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

First time back in a wrestling ring after a 8 month long injury & wrestles 2 good matches in 1 night?

D-Bryan is a machine!


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Zayniac said:


> Well no way DB loses next week.


First rodeo?

They don't put that stipulation in there if he's going to win the match. He's definitely losing the match and getting bounced from the Rumble... all so he can overcome those odds and find a way to get back in it on the Raw Go Home show.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

tailhook said:


> First rodeo?
> 
> They don't put that stipulation in there if he's going to win the match. *He's definitely losing the match and getting bounced from the Rumble... all so he can overcome those odds and find a way to get back in it on the Raw Go Home show.*


The match with Kane happens *after* the Raw go home show. Smackdown is on the 22nd and the Rumble is on the 25th.

Maybe Bryan loses and shows up at the Rumble anyway, but I doubt it. They want people to buy the show thinking that he's going to win (even though he probably won't).


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

tailhook said:


> First rodeo?
> 
> They don't put that stipulation in there if he's going to win the match. He's definitely losing the match and getting bounced from the Rumble... all so he can overcome those odds and find a way to get back in it on the Raw Go Home show.


If you are going for David vs Goliath 
Step 1 screw Bryan on smackdown
Step 2 Good guy HHH gives Bryan a chance - Gauntlet Match
Step 3 Bryan wins(throw in superman punch by reigns on big show before bell rings) Beatdown after as show closes HHH stands over beaten Bryan telling him he's Number 1 in RR Match


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

Smackdown was great for the most part. Seeing my boy DB back in action was :mark: :mark:

Dude seemed to have little to no ring rust, he looked fired up out there.

Its early days, but.....do you think there's a chance WWE may have realised that they can't piss off the fans again and they're going with a DB Mania win part 2??? 

I can only dream  I don't want to be going to Mania for the first time ever just to see Reigns vs Lesnar or God forbid Reigns vs Cena!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

admiremyclone said:


> Smackdown was great for the most part. Seeing my boy DB back in action was :mark: :mark:
> 
> Dude seemed to have little to no ring rust, he looked fired up out there.
> 
> ...


I think Vince might hate it but he will do it

Last year was a cluster fuck no way they want a repeat.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> I think Vince might hate it but he will do it
> 
> Last year was a cluster fuck no way they want a repeat.


That's what I'm hoping.Surely, just for one year, WWE will have their heads screwed on from the very beginning of the Mania build and not have to give in to fan demand because of resentment towards their idiotic booking decisions.

It all reminds me of last year with Batista. There's an interview that sticks out in my mind, where he said Vince and Triple H told him the idea for his return. Dave apparently didn't like it and said the crowd would instantly turn on him if he returned on the go-home RAW and then won the Rumble. But Trips and Vince legit believed he'd be treated as the returning hero and he'd be a huge babyface. 

Like, the fact that they seriously believed there would be no backlash just blows my mind. Everyone on here could see it a mile off before it all even happened!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

admiremyclone said:


> That's what I'm hoping.Surely, just for one year, WWE will have their heads screwed on from the very beginning of the Mania build and not have to give in to fan demand because of resentment towards their idiotic booking decisions.
> 
> It all reminds me of last year with Batista. There's an interview that sticks out in my mind, where he said Vince and Triple H told him the idea for his return. Dave apparently didn't like it and said the crowd would instantly turn on him if he returned on the go-home RAW and then won the Rumble. But Trips and Vince legit believed he'd be treated as the returning hero and he'd be a huge babyface.
> 
> Like, the fact that they seriously believed there would be no backlash just blows my mind. Everyone on here could see it a mile off before it all even happened!


Also Bryan is the only person speaking about Brock if anyone else was winning in my eyes they would be Giving Brock a warning they are coming for him.

Unless we get Bryan vs Brock none title or some shit( Vince being bitter Brocks leaving) so have him lose back 2 back.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Also Bryan is the only person speaking about Brock if anyone else was winning in my eyes they would be Giving Brock a warning they are coming for him.
> 
> Unless we get Bryan vs Brock none title or some shit( Vince being bitter Brocks leaving) so have him lose back 2 back.


Bryan/Brock is the dream for me. But I can also see them having Brock drop the belt, and then have Reigns vs Brock non-title at Mania, or Rollins vs Reigns for the belt at Mania, with Brock vs Bryan non-title.

The answer is obvious, but this is WWE we're talking about.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Good show. Liked quite a bit.


Daniel Bryan does double duty on his first night back. What a champion :banderas

DAT Rollins/Heyman promo though bama4

Big Show says nobody's gonna eliminate him when he's never won a Rumble all these years :maury


On to some other stuff I realized:


1. Smackdown is so much more bearable without JBL on commentary. Lawler sucks too but he doesn't take away much and atleast tries staying on topic most of the time. Fuck off JBL.

2. Saxton did a good job. I kinda like Tom Phillips too but he comes across as too much of a Michael Cole clone sometimes with his overly phony smile and enthusiasm. With Saxton, it seems much more genuine like he's actually enjoying being there.

3. Naomi in that outfit kada kada kada

4. Dear God does Eden suck. WOAT ring announcer. Absolutely horrible. Why don't they just use Tony Chimel if Lillian doesn't do both shows? JoJo in NXT is a thousand times better than Eden.


----------



## SiON (May 28, 2014)

Was Reigns wearing his original Shield attire tonight without the stupid electrical tape coloured lines?


----------



## paqman (Sep 7, 2009)

SiON said:


> Was Reigns wearing his original Shield attire tonight without the stupid electrical tape coloured lines?


Indeed he was, and he looked 1000x better. The colored vests and pants are cartoonish as fuck. I guess Vince thought the same thing and wrote his promos like a Looney Toon.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

Rollins Heyman promo was amazing.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Terminator GR said:


> Rollins Heyman promo was amazing.


That was the best part of the show for me. 

The 6 man tag was decent, but it could have been better. Daniel Bryan was doing well, but he needs to do a better job of making sure he's in position for his big moves. When he was on the ground he made it obvious he had to re-position himself for the YES Lock. That just makes things look too cheesy for me. I'm also shocked that the match didn't get a "This is Awesome" chant -- considering a lot of matches nowadays get that chant. The match was decent, but nothing more.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

SiON said:


> Was Reigns wearing his original Shield attire tonight without the stupid electrical tape coloured lines?


Yeah he was also the promo was much less looney tones as well.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

retere said:


> Dean was 6th most important man in that 6 man tag. With Kane and Show in it.
> And got his ass kicked 90% of a time.
> If you enjoy stuff like that it's really weird. But you absolutely can.


You can't have a good tag match without a solid face in peril performance, and Dean is great at it. Ricky Morton is known as one of the great tag workers of all time for his ability to be a great sympathetic f.i.p. Reigns' lack of selling and ability to draw sympathy is the reason he stinks in singles matches.


----------



## SiON (May 28, 2014)

I've woken up with that episode of Smack down on my mind... Its been a long time since that has happened .

Dat Rollins/Heyman Promo, Bryan's return just having him back was refreshing, the 6 man tag, Reigns promo and ring attire... Hell I even didn't mind Kane... Oh and Ambrose elbow drop on standing opponents is a thing of beauty lol

I honestly think if done correctly the next few months of wraasslin will be unforgettable....

One thing I will say and this is an overall judgement. They have to stop with the "you pin the champ in a non title match and you earn a title opportunity". Its a great premise every once in a while but its getting out of hand. When was the last time somebody earnt a shot at the IC title through a competition or a winning streak or a math against other contenders even?


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Smack down 10 o'clock tonight hells yeah, sounds like a half decent show.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

dat rollins/heyman promo









the return of bryan :mj2


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

D Bry looks like Jesus.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Superkick said:


> D Bry looks like Jesus.


Qui-Gon-Jinn


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Qui-Gon-Jinn



















Seems bout right.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Sorry but I just got an image of Daniel Bryan doing a flying knee to Darth Maul after seeing that picture above :lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Old School Icons said:


> Sorry but I just got an image of Daniel Bryan doing a flying knee to Darth Maul after seeing that picture above :lol


unfixed


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

I would appreciate it if you didn't fix anything when it makes no sense


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Superkick said:


> Seems bout right.


Is Daniel Bryans new quote gonna be "I'll find you, and then i'll kill you"


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

SiON said:


> I've woken up with that episode of Smack down on my mind... Its been a long time since that has happened .
> 
> Dat Rollins/Heyman Promo, Bryan's return just having him back was refreshing, the 6 man tag, Reigns promo and ring attire... Hell I even didn't mind Kane... Oh and Ambrose elbow drop on standing opponents is a thing of beauty lol
> 
> ...


I think Your last point is something worth incorporating a little bit into the show. 

A ranking list for the IC and US titles. It would definitely make them feel more important. 

A king of the ring type tournament for each belt to determine the rankings would go down quite well imo. 

Have the IC title primarily featured on Smackdown for the time being and have Rusev defending the US title on RAW as his push takes precedent at the moment. They can of course be interchangeable.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

I have been one of the first to "tweet or post my displeasure" with the product the last few months, especially after that atrocious RAW 2 weeks ago. Gotta say that the E brought their A game for SmackDown last night, and overall the last two weeks have been a step in the right direction. 

Feel bad that Phillips got cut from commentary, but Saxton held his own, even if he didn't really stand out at all. Jerry is much more endearing in small doses, but I still think he should have bowed out gracefully around the same time Good Ole J.R stopped calling the matches.


Excellent opening segment and match with Byran and Kane. Adding Ambrose and Reigns to the mix with Bryan were the right idea. And can I get a hell YES! to Bryan competing not once but twice!? Doesn't look like he's missed a beat to me, and by the looks of things I wouldn't be shocked at all to see him, Dean, and Roman in the Final 5 at the Rumble.

Nattie getting that sub win over Nikki :clap I present to you your next Divas champion! :fact

Not thrilled about the Usos/Miz and Co. rematch announcement, but good green goddess was Naomi smokin' in that new ring gear. Still can't help but admire Mizdow for turning a shit sandwich into a steak and cheese. Btw if the Ascension are really "better than Demolition" then why aren't they coming in and annihilating both these teams? 

Very pleased to see Barrett get his win back from Sin Cara, who did look good in defeat. Would hate to see them start playing hot potato with this title again after Ziggler brought so much prestige back to it.

Rollins is truly coming into his own, between this past RAW and last night, he is on fire and showing he is willing to go to any lengths to get to the top of the mountain. That exchange with Heyman was gold and sets up some interesting potential threads if creative doesn't botch it.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Didn't care for Bryan/Kane... it was okay I guess. Barrett/Sin Cara was much better than I was expecting and a pretty good match, really good considering it was only a few minutes. Still have to watch the main event. I have grown such a disdain for tag team matches as main events that I just find it hard to care, but I'll try to get through it.

That Heyman/Rollins promo was easily the best part of SD that I've watched so far. Rollins was a mixed bag as he had moments of being great and moments of it just getting too weird/"choppy" (for lack of a better term), but Heyman was phenomenal and on point. Loved the storytelling and now you kind of have to question where Heyman's true loyalty lies. These promos have been getting me more and more excited for the triple threat.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

I really enjoyed that main event. The former members of the Shield, Daniel Bryan and Kane for that matter have some insane chemistry. I remember Ambrose stating on his appearance on Chris Jericho's podcast that they'd structure the match to get the best out of a Daniel Bryan Beast mode comeback and this wasn't any different, really enjoy the chaos there at the end there (Y).

BNB had a really good match with Sin Cara also, still think it's silly how he randomly lost last week, but at least Bryon Saxton (who I really enjoy) sold it to the viewing audience in a believable way explaining how Barrett was still on a high after his title win and wasn't on his game at the time. Would it be that hard to just have Cole on RAW and Tom Phillips on Smackdown instead of completely demoting the young guy who clearly has something. Still feel like they went out of their way to make him look bad on commentary at times and never really gave him a chance to find his own voice.

That Rollins / Heyman promo :mark: They've got some really good chemistry and Rollins mic game continues to improve. I love how Rollins looks more of a threat now and them playing up to how intelligent he is takes his character's credibility to a really high level in a way we haven't seen in a long time. Literally no clue who wins at the Rumble, it really could go any one of 3 ways. 

I hope this is the level of show we get every Smackdown now, although I think having D-Bry helped infinitely. So refreshing having him around again :bryan2. 

That new hair swag tho.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Really enjoyed the show this week. Hopefully they try harder with the show now that it's on a good night.


----------



## GGGGGGGG_G_UNIT (Jul 28, 2014)

They lost me with that seth/heyman promo, Just another example of them never following through on anything, very disappointing, I guess we'll see what happens at the rumble,


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

TakeMyGun said:


> Really enjoyed the show this week. Hopefully they try harder with the show now that it's on a good night.


Same here. It was a solid show from start to finish. I really enjoyed the six man main tag. Each man got their moments and the pacing was solid.

I really enjoyed the promo Ambrose cut. He sold it perfect. 

Seth/Heyman's promo was definitely a highlight. I have no complaints about the show.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Great show.
Reigns is improving a load in my opinion. His interview backstage was pretty ace and his in-ring stuff was pretty good too.
Rollins/Heyman was amazing though. Rollins keeps GOATING every night :banderas*


----------



## thaang (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't know where to ask, so this became the place I ask: How can the briefcase holder decide when to have his title match, when the champion isn't there? I mean, what is the point of the briefcase? Seth Rollins tried to Cash in his briefcase but wasn't given a match because the champion wasn't there. So, when can the holder really decide when to Cash in? I mean, they have ruined the Whole concept of the briefcase when Brock Lesnar became champion.


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

He was just laying down a challenge to show he wasnt afraid of Lesner. They really need to get rid of the whole money in bank concept tbh, its got old now, just do the the old fastioned way and have number 1 contender matches.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Decided to make a video of Heyman's walk to the ring


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Really good Smackdown, glad Bryan is back.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I can't wait until this week!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

It's 2015 and the D Bry hot tag is back to being the best thing in wrestling.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Anyone have a link to the Rollins/Heyman promo?

Nevermind, found SD on DM.


----------

